# Spotted At Darrington



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2015)

Sunday 28th
Circa 11:50 - 12:05

I was driving down the A1, to RAF Finningley, so watch the Vulcan take-off

When I was passing the Darrington turn-off, where Ripon Farm Services are located, I saw a small pack of cyclists by it

They were wearing jerseys that were red & blue (essentially the old Motorola colours), but with a predominantly red patch on the upper back/shoulders

I'd like to think that I know most of the club colours around here, but I didn't recognise that

Help please


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2015)

Start from the list on the British Cycling website and click through to each nearby club in turn until you find them?


----------

